# Psalm 128



## jaybird0827 (Aug 5, 2006)

_A Song of degrees._



> This psalm exhibits, (1.) The comprehensive duty of all, particularly married persons, ver. 1. (2.) The advantage of studying it, viz., success in employments; comfort and honour in relations; joy in the prosperity of God's church, and of their own offspring, ver. 2-6.
> 
> While I sing, let me be ashamed, let me be pained on account of my deficiency in holiness, and of the hurt my family and the church of God have thereby sustained. Let me behold the great gain of true godliness, having the promises of this life, and of that which is to come.
> 
> [align=center]John Brown of Haddington[/align]



Psalm 128 

Tune: Dunfermline - attached

1 Bless'd is each one that fears the Lord,
and walketh in his ways;
2 For of thy labour thou shalt eat,
and happy be always.

3 Thy wife shall as a fruitful vine
by thy house' sides be found:
Thy children like to olive-plants
about thy table round.

4 Behold, the man that fears the Lord,
thus blessed shall he be.
5 The Lord shall out of Sion give
his blessing unto thee:

Thou shalt Jerus'lem's good behold
whilst thou on earth dost dwell.
6 Thou shalt thy children's children see,
and peace on Israel.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 6, 2006)

Andrew Bonar says:



> Luther calls this, "A wedding-song for Christians." It may be so used; but it is more. Attention to every duty, and, among the rest, attention to the Lord's ordinances and solemn feasts, is the means of prosperity.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 6, 2006)

Matthew Henry:



> This, as the former, is a psalm for families. In that we were taught that the prosperity of our families depends upon the blessing of God; in this we are taught that the only way to obtain that blessing which will make our families comfortable is to live in the fear of God and in obedience to him. Those that do so, in general, shall be blessed (v. 1,2,4). In particular I. They shall be prosperous and successful in their employments (v. 2). II. Their relations shall be agreeable (v. 3). III They shall live to see their families brought up (v. 6). IV. They shall have the satisfaction of seeing the church of God in a flourishing condition (v. 5, 6).
> 
> We must sing this psalm in the firm belief of this truth. That religion and piety are the best friends to outward prosperity, giving God the praise that it is so and that we have found it so, and encouraging ourselves and others with it.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks. I was curious what Spurgeon said of the 128th Psalm, and I dug up this tid-bit.


> We are not to leave our worldly callings because the Lord has called us by grace: we are not promised a blessing upon romantic idleness or unreasonable dreaming, but upon hard work and honest industry. Though we are in God's hands we are to be supported by our own hands. He will give us daily bread, but it must be made our own by labour. All kinds of labour are here included; for if one toils by the sweat of his brow, and another does so by the sweat of his brain, there is no difference in tile blessing; save that it is generally more healthy to work with the body than with the mind only. Without God it would be vain to labour; but when we are labourers together with God a promise is set before us. The promise is that labour shall be fruitful, and that he who performs it shall himself enjoy the recompense of it. It is a grievous ill for a man to slave his life away and receive no fair remuneration for his toil: as a rule, God's servants rise out of such bondage and claim their own, and receive it: at any rate, this verse may encourage them to do so. "The labourer is worthy of his hire."
> "”C.H. Spurgeon, _Treasury of David_, Psalm 128 Commentary.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 6, 2006)

Ryan, 

You must've read my mind - I wanted to encourage you to post that very item here, as I just saw it on your Call to the Ministry thread.

Thank you so much!


----------

